# Purple #1



## tokinmarine2008 (Jan 14, 2009)

Look at these babies.  All I can say is WOW.  A very grape almost fruity smell, but the taste when you hit it is very flowery and sweet.  AMAZING Smoke.:holysheep:
Also threw some pictures in there of my new honeycomb bowl, and some kush with it:hubba:


----------



## Vegs (Jan 17, 2009)

That Purple # 1 looks and sounds like one of the pheno's that popped in a Blue Mystic grow. Yummy!


----------



## Tyani7505 (Feb 5, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Alistair (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, gorgeous.


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 6, 2009)

I can only imagine how good that must smell.  :holysheep:


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice Buds!!  Whos the breeder?


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (Feb 8, 2009)

not sure about the breeder.  i am able to get clones of this though so i am happy with that.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 9, 2009)

Dutch Passion is the breeder. I have 4 going now, not a big producer in my book and not as purple as they claim. My Purple Power from Nirvana are far superior.


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 9, 2009)

delectable


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 9, 2009)

Lovely, gorgeous buds there. Nice to see another Marine (I'm assuming by your name) taking full advantage of that post EAS time.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Feb 18, 2009)

hey, you think that bud would be good for insomnia? not in a mmj state or id have a card. just wanting to know, trying to find atleast one strain for that and some for day time smoke.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2009)

tokinmarine2008 said:
			
		

> Look at these babies. All I can say is WOW. A very grape almost fruity smell, but the taste when you hit it is very flowery and sweet. AMAZING Smoke.:holysheep:
> Also threw some pictures in there of my new honeycomb bowl, and some kush with it:hubba:


 



Very nice *Marine*.....Well done *WhooRAH *:bolt::bong:


----------

